# 2014 Chevy Cruz, key stuck in ignition, car won't power on



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The key sticking will occur anytime the key is turned and battery voltage is lost.

Your car does have a electrical problem so off to the dealer......there is a product update for the negative battery cable developing high resistance and a free replacement is part of the program......this may be your cars problem but should be used as a starting point regardless.

Nothing to do with the fob.....that was a tow truck driver pretending to know something.....disregard.

Rob


----------

